# Miter saw on carbon arrows?



## abndady (Aug 30, 2009)

*never mind*

I just found the post about the harbor freight mini cut off saw for $27 . I think i will use that.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

You can pick up a inexpensive saw from FS Discount for not much more than Harbor....don't use a miter saw! it will tear the carbon to pieces!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

abndady said:


> I just found the post about the harbor freight mini cut off saw for $27 . I think i will use that.


 If you use that cheapy chop saw as a chop saw, cutting the arrow by pulling the saw down to the arrow, you will never get any consistant cuts....they won't cut perfectly square. It works much better to have a stationary, solid mounted motor and wheel and to spin an arrow into the cutting wheel. If I bought one of those I would find a way to take the motor out of the chop saw and mount to a rail and make an adjustable tail piece to spin the arrow in.... in other words duplicate the real arrow saws you see for sale.


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

I use the harbor freight saw and it works great. I just changed out the blade with a 3in abrasive wheel. When using the saw i bring the saw to the arrow shaft then rotate the shaft to make the cut. Just make sure you have a good rigid stop for the arrow length.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I have used my miter saw to cut quite a few arrows. I just took a level and squared up the fence. Use one of those carbon cut off blades for metal and cut them. Then I square the ends with a G5 arrow square. I plan on getting one of those saws from Harbor Freight one day.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrwintr said:


> If you use that cheapy chop saw as a chop saw, cutting the arrow by pulling the saw down to the arrow, you will never get any consistant cuts....they won't cut perfectly square. It works much better to have a stationary, solid mounted motor and wheel and to spin an arrow into the cutting wheel. If I bought one of those I would find a way to take the motor out of the chop saw and mount to a rail and make an adjustable tail piece to spin the arrow in.... in other words duplicate the real arrow saws you see for sale.


Yep I bought a $40 6" cut off saw at harbor Freight on sale for $30. I got really inconsistent cuts. I tried putting the arrow between some wood, cutting it slowly, and spinning it but with out something to hold it spinning gets really inconsistent cuts.

My next project is to built a small jig to hold the arrow so i can spin the arrow.


----------



## Roadweasel (Mar 17, 2006)

I almost bought the Harbor Freight cut off tool to build an arrow cutting tool. I got to thinking that I just might try my Dremel tool with a cut-off wheel and see if that would work, and I got it to work perfectly.

First, I wrapped a piece of masking tape around each shaft and marked the length to be cut. I made a simple measuring tool by taking lightweight metal coat hanger wire, straightening it and bending a one inch “L” at one end. This “L” fits into the notch and a bit of masking tape is placed at the proper position and marked with a Flare pen for a quick and accurate length measure.

Next, I used the Dremel cut-off wheel to cut the shaft on an angle about a half inch longer than needed. You can’t make a square cut because the extra arrow shaft will hit the Dremel body if you try to cut it square. The extra is cut to get it out of the way. Then make a square cut by eye a tad longer than the mark. Then take the arrow shaft and lightly touch it to the flat side of a spinning grinder wheel to get it almost perfectly square. Then take the shaft and use a G5 arrow square tool to get it perfect. 

It only takes a few seconds to cut an arrow shaft and get it perfectly square. You probably already have a Dremel and a grinder, so this is without buying and storing any extra equipment except the G5 arrow square. You might already have the G5 arrow square in your archery kit like i did. It's a great tool.


----------



## tkeppie (Aug 17, 2007)

*arrow cutting*

i use a dremel (or similar high speed machine) with cutting disc and clamp it in a bench vice. cuts carbon like hot knife throgh butter


----------

